# Kerdi shower system no longer at Home Depot?



## Girlfriday7d (Nov 19, 2011)

After weeks of research on the Internet and here, I have finally decided to use kerdi vs a traditional mud pan for my shower. I thought I was cutting corners until I read some of the great threads here. Now I'm confident that this is the best way to go. I took that confidence to the HD website to find a great price but the kit is not available near any zip code I can think up. 

Does anyone have an inside track on products carried at HD? It's at least $100 more everywhere else, plus I get a military discount at HD. I'm ready to get to work on this shower!

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm pretty sure HD still carries Kerdi stuff. You just may need to order it since it may not all be stocked. I had to do that for some items when I built my house. Big as the stores are, they can't stock everything.

Love that military discount - retired Air Force here. Saved me a bunch of money on my house.

Thanks for your service!


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Home Depot is probably the world's largest supplier of Schluter Systems products. The problem is you have to go to a store and then you have to convince the geniuses there that they can order it for you. In the flooring department they have a Schluter Systems binder with all of the Schluter products and skews. Some times you just have be diligent in directing the HD employees as to how to do their job.

Or, you can go here:

http://www.tile-experts.com or any number of other places online.

Talk to Dave and mention your military status and he may offer you a discount. Tell him I sent you and that may help. Then again he may just tell you to go away.


----------



## Girlfriday7d (Nov 19, 2011)

HD employees drive me nuts, but I'll go there today and get the story.

Thanks for the link, that's my back up plan now. 

Has anyone told you guys how awesome you are lately?


----------



## Girlfriday7d (Nov 19, 2011)

Once I found a little old lady in flooring I actually got it ordered! She even seemed to care about me and my project. Whoa. Employee of the year, I think!

Thanks, again!


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Did you order the entire kit?

Tray, Drain, Kerdi, Curb?


----------



## Girlfriday7d (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, I did. I had already installed 2x4s for the mud pan, but I'll rip those up now. They only had the stainless steel drain, but that's ok - I hadn't decided which one I wanted anyway!

Got to get serious about selecting tile now.


----------



## spike1985 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Kerdi*

Hey, Im doing a bathroom project myself and am using the kerdi system. It is an amazing product. For the walls, use a product called kerdi board. It is the...well you get it. Instead of using concrete board or what ever product you would be using, then applying the kerdi membrane, you use the kerdi board and be done with it. It is pretty much a Styrofoam board with the kerdi already applied on it. It is quick and easy to use. I did not by it from hd though. I purchased it through a tile company that suggested it. I asked around about it and not everyone had it, but they said that if I could find someone who sells it, get it. Hope this helps!:thumbup:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> For the walls, use a product called kerdi board.


Fairly new product in this country.
There are others made the same way.


----------



## Girlfriday7d (Nov 19, 2011)

Called HD to check on my Kerdi shower kit since I'm ready to get started. I don't know why I keep giving them chances when they disappoint EVERY time! They don't carry it anymore and will not order it for me. They gladly took my money last month when I ordered it, though.

Humph. 

Sorry to b*tch, just felt the need to share.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Jan 20, 2012)

That's horrible, I hope you get your money back... Id be zero to 60 at HD bangin heads :bangin:

Todd
www.aloneeagle.com


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I live 1 mile from a Home Depot. I buy plenty of stuff there. Plenty. But for my Kerdi kit, I called Schluter and found the nearest dealer. Drove 10 miles to get there. When they learned I was doing it myself, I got contracter price, plus plenty of advice and reassurance. I drove past a Lowes to buy Permabase from them, too. 

Shop where the pros shop.


----------



## Girlfriday7d (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks, guys. I'll get my money back, but I have to go there to get it. I'm not confident in the local places so I'm going to try the tile-experts site as suggested. That's where the pros shop on here!


----------



## Tech Dawg (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm sure you can deal with any local pro shop in your area.. they have been notorious for throwing us under the bus across the board 
Good luck GG and hope your project is a success! :thumbup:

Todd
www.aloneeagle.com


----------

